# loinfish



## repper2000 (Sep 24, 2006)

How is everbody I have a lionfish its about 5 in long I think I got lucky because its in the tank with two clear shrimp.. its going on 2 months now.my question is I have 75 pounds live rock sea apple featherduster bubble coral ..can i put thinks like a niger and or blue jaw trigger and a eel in the tank with out them taking out everything else in my tank....


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I would not put a trigger of any sort in with corals or invert as they will kill them. Another thing watch out for the sea apple as if it dies it will kill off everything in the tank. You can risk doing it but I would not. When they die they release a very harmful toxin.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

There's another thing with sea apples. They release toxins immediately as a form of defense if provoked by an intruder or predator.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Most corals will also release toxins if placed to close together. You can think of it as a chemical war in your tank.


----------

